
Help Wanted - collinmanderson
http://bitprophet.org/blog/2020/07/02/help-wanted/
======
collinmanderson
> Hi. My name’s Jeff, I maintain several OSS projects you may be familiar
> with, and I’m burned out.

------
wellyx
What type of help do you need?

